# Your dream car



## mickle (20 Mar 2019)

Your top-of-the-pile, money-no-object, number one dream car. The Euro Millions cheque clears in your bank account tomorrow - what do you go out and buy?

You can choose any car at all from the present day all the way back to Karl Benz's Motorwagen. Production cars, show cars, prototypes, race cars or one off cars from movies (like Marty McFly's DeLorean or Danny Zuko's Greased Lightening etc) you may even re-create cars which no longer exist. Because you're absolutely minted.

No need for explanation. Just post a picture.

Here's mine.


----------



## gavroche (20 Mar 2019)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2019)

Sod the car, I'd be getting one of these:


----------



## Slick (20 Mar 2019)

A bygone era of pure class.


----------



## wheresthetorch (20 Mar 2019)




----------



## derrick (20 Mar 2019)




----------



## Profpointy (20 Mar 2019)

Prefer two wheels



but if forced to have four


----------



## Ian H (20 Mar 2019)

In my imagination I might go for something large and luxurious, with a chauffeur. In real-life it would have to be zero-emissions and big enough to carry stuff including bikes (and with a chauffeur).


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

Argh, that's a tough one for a petrolhead like me... So I've gone for this: it's nothing particularly exotic, but it would have to be this exact car, no ifs, no buts.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Mar 2019)

Easy.


----------



## Glow worm (20 Mar 2019)

Well what do you expect on a cycling forum?!


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2019)




----------



## Bonefish Blues (20 Mar 2019)

Slick said:


> View attachment 458406
> 
> 
> A bygone era of pure class.


That car is still alive, albeit not running.


----------



## Slick (20 Mar 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> That car is still alive, albeit not running.


I lived across from the guy that developed it.


----------



## FishFright (20 Mar 2019)




----------



## Slow But Determined (20 Mar 2019)




----------



## MossCommuter (20 Mar 2019)

Bentley Arnage T please


----------



## nickyboy (20 Mar 2019)




----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Mar 2019)

Lotus Esprit Turbo. I just love the looks, and if money was no object I'd have it professionally stripped and rebuilt with all the mechanicals blue printed.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Mar 2019)

This. We could get the tandem inside. Then we’d go off and explore, but still have some creature comforts


----------



## dan_bo (20 Mar 2019)




----------



## dan_bo (20 Mar 2019)

dan_bo said:


> View attachment 458449



Nuff room in the back for a slack 29er


----------



## mickle (20 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sod the car, I'd be getting one of these:
> 
> View attachment 458405



Get out.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Mar 2019)

Either...




OR...




On the proviso that I can get a bike in the back of either of them. If not, I'll stick with my Mazda 6 estate which will take a 29er with ease


----------



## Slioch (20 Mar 2019)

Of course, one would require a chauffeur..


----------



## Fnaar (21 Mar 2019)




----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

Street Legal.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Mar 2019)

A 1972 Ferrari Dino 246 GTS. Unfortunately I didn't have £5500 at the time.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2019)

21 years old and only 57,634 on the clock _(library photo)_


----------



## screenman (21 Mar 2019)

slowmotion said:


> A 1972 Ferrari Dino 246 GTS. Unfortunately I didn't have £5500 at the time.
> View attachment 458475



I did for a 308 gt4 at £6000, why did I sell it.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Mar 2019)

screenman said:


> I did for a 308 gt4 at £6000, why did I sell it.


I feel your pain.


----------



## roadrash (21 Mar 2019)

This exact car along with all it's history

Works Cooper s that made a lot of history with paddy Hopkirk at the wheel

I had a replica about 20 years ago, another case of why did I sell it


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> Of course, one would require a chauffer..
> 
> View attachment 458468



Oh yes, I’d have one of those as well. Good call.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Mar 2019)

Probably this

https://www.topgear.com/car-reviews/porsche/911-0

Or a top end M3
Not interested in old cars, as driving them would be awful


----------



## Tail End Charlie (21 Mar 2019)

Any one of these.


----------



## guitarpete247 (21 Mar 2019)

I've always thought this the most beautiful car in the world.
Worst cinematic moment is at the start of the "Italian Job" they push one over a cliff.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Mar 2019)

Any vehicle? This:






with the interior something like this:






Or if it had to be a car (as posted elsewhere).

My car:






Everyone else's cars. ():


----------



## cyberknight (21 Mar 2019)




----------



## cyberknight (21 Mar 2019)

and something to transport the bikes


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2019)

guitarpete247 said:


> View attachment 458485
> 
> I've always thought this the most beautiful car in the world.
> Worst cinematic moment is at the start of the "Italian Job" they push one over a cliff.


Agree. It’s my fave too. As you say, the most beautiful car in the world.

Also, when viewed from the front with doors open and window down it intentionally looks like a bulls head....


----------



## slowwww (21 Mar 2019)

or





As you can see, I like subtle Italian cars!


----------



## perplexed (21 Mar 2019)

Probably something like this...


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Mar 2019)

I would track down my fathers old 911 and give it the full Singer treatment to really bring it up to date.


----------



## Dayvo (21 Mar 2019)

Oh, and one for the weekends:


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Mar 2019)

In today's lexicon .. pure filth :

Alfa Romeo 33 Stradale. The decent 33, not the crap mid 80s version ...


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Mar 2019)

My son's ride to the end-of-school prom was a rather impressive classy barge. Lincoln Continental.

It knocked spots off the white Range Rover Barbie brigade and belched oily smoke over the flash-boy Lambo behind (was running a little rich on the way there).


----------



## raleighnut (21 Mar 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> My son's ride to the end-of-school prom was a rather impressive classy barge. Lincoln Continental.
> 
> It knocked spots off the white Range Rover Barbie brigade and belched oily smoke over the flash-boy Lambo behind (was running a little rich on the way there).
> 
> View attachment 458507



A workmate had one of those in white in the 80s, I asked him how he afforded to put petrol in it and he just said "I do a wedding hire most weekends, that covers it nicely"


----------



## Proto (21 Mar 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> This. We could get the tandem inside. Then we’d go off and explore, but still have some creature comforts
> 
> View attachment 458448



By an amazing coincidence I am discussion with a builder about a van right now - Relay/Boxer/DucatoH2L3, platform bed, captain's seats, kitchenette. Not bothering with loo or shower. Hopefully come July we'll be off exploring. Portugal and Finland have been mentioned!

The view from my bed, Glen Brittle, Isle of Skye, summer 2018


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (21 Mar 2019)

slowwww said:


> View attachment 458493
> 
> or
> View attachment 458492
> ...



They are both cool. But the De Tomaso Pantera is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2019)

FishFright said:


> View attachment 458435


When my aunt passed, she had one of these, hardly driven, in her garage. Coral and grey.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2019)




----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Mar 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> They are both cool. But the De Tomaso Pantera is absolutely stunning.


On balance I prefer the Mangusta


----------



## Ian H (21 Mar 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Any one of these.
> 
> View attachment 458484



The black one would appear to be a Tiger, so four wheels and scarily quick.


----------



## slowwww (21 Mar 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> On balance I prefer the Mangusta


I agree that's a lovely car too, but perhaps too many styling cues nicked from the Muira where the Pantera is rather more raw.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Mar 2019)

slowwww said:


> I agree that's a lovely car too, but perhaps too many styling cues nicked from the Muira where the Pantera is rather more raw.


It was of its time - I see Bora in there, too.


----------



## DCBassman (21 Mar 2019)




----------



## Cletus Van Damme (21 Mar 2019)

Either of these for me, not for everybody, personally would love either, wouldn't breakdown all the time...


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Mar 2019)

perplexed said:


> Probably something like this...
> 
> View attachment 458495


With yellow Pussy Wagon graphics.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (21 Mar 2019)

Ian H said:


> The black one would appear to be a Tiger, so four wheels and scarily quick.


Yes, some were four wheeled, although I reckon you could have left the "quick" off, they're tiny compared to a modern car, even beside a Mini would be like being beside an HGV.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (21 Mar 2019)

Well, if I must choose, this one for just being a posy git (posted in classic cars):





There are apparently, five surviving. I once saw one in 2003 on the sea front in Brighton. Would be soooo much fun just to drive about in it, watching jaws drop


----------



## Ian H (21 Mar 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Yes, some were four wheeled, although I reckon you could have left the "quick" off, they're tiny compared to a modern car, even beside a Mini would be like being beside an HGV.



The important word is 'scarily'. In a vehicle that size your perception of speed is, shall we say, enhanced.


----------



## flake99please (21 Mar 2019)

A wolf in sheep’s clothing. Audi RS6


----------



## slowwww (21 Mar 2019)

flake99please said:


> View attachment 458551
> A wolf in sheep’s clothing. Audi RS6


A friend has one that he generously allows me to drive. It's perfectly happy to bimble about, but dear God if you stamp on the throttle it feels like you've been launched by one of those steam-catapults that they used to have on aircraft carriers! Handles corners beautifully too. I want.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Mar 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Lotus Esprit Turbo. I just love the looks, and if money was no object I'd have it professionally stripped and rebuilt with all the mechanicals blue printed.
> 
> View attachment 458444


It'd still rattle like a box of Lego.


----------



## MichaelW2 (21 Mar 2019)

Recently in Vienna and saw some guys in rental single seat micro sports cars. Hot Rod Tours

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosbyjohnh/28580421091/


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Mar 2019)

Can't believe I'm the only one so far who dreams of having one of these...


----------



## rustybolts (21 Mar 2019)




----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Mar 2019)

Aston Martin
Few more years I should be getting one!


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2019)

LOLA T70


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2019)

Cletus Van Damme said:


> View attachment 458528



Can I have the NSX please?

I did have the privilege of trying one for size a few years ago. It's probably the only supercar in which I can reach the pedals and drive. Such are the joys of being female and 4ft 11ins tall...


----------



## Jimidh (21 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> View attachment 458571
> Aston Martin
> Few more years I should be getting one!




When I don’t have to ferry the kids around and worry about getting to work in the snow I would love one of these.


----------



## Chris S (21 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 458462


I thought that had been photo-shopped at first


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> When my aunt passed, she had one of these, hardly driven, in her garage. Coral and grey.



I have a car, I drive a lot for work so have no desire to own a flash car, but, if I ever had the time I would like to buy one of those on the east coast of America and sell it on the west.

I also have no desire to go to North America apart from said trip.

if I win the lottery, that's where you will find me and what you will find me in.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Mar 2019)

This is my affordable dream car -


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Can I have the NSX please?
> 
> I did have the privilege of trying one for size a few years ago. It's probably the only supercar in which I can reach the pedals and drive. Such are the joys of being female and 4ft 11ins tall...


A bit tail happy, but a good looking motor.


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Can't believe I'm the only one so far who dreams of having one of these...
> 
> View attachment 458565


One of the slowest so called super cars ever built.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> One of the slowest so called super cars ever built.


It only had to reach 88mph, silly!


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> It only had to reach 88mph, silly!


I would think it could just about reach that.


----------



## FishFright (21 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> One of the slowest so called super cars ever built.



It generated a lot of business with parts of South America during development though , also it was sports car not super car (not either in reality though)


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> LOLA T70
> View attachment 458585


Happy memories of seeing these on the track back in 70s and more recently at Historic and Revival meetings.


----------



## FishFright (21 Mar 2019)

If I'm allowed a second choice







But with an EU flag and GENE RALLY in place of the General Lee writing


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Mar 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Can't believe I'm the only one so far who dreams of having one of these...
> 
> View attachment 458565



there was one of those on the back of a recovery truck outside the best chip shop in the world a couple of weeks ago, apparently away to have some minor work done. the recovery truck driver said the car lived in a fully heated, carpeted garage.

no idea what one is worth but that seems excessive


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2019)

If I could have a second choice, it would be this... Probably the best and most beautiful Group C car ever made... Again, it would have to be this particular car.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (21 Mar 2019)




----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Mar 2019)

Posted on another thread already, but a Miura would pickle my walnuts nicely


----------



## Oldfentiger (21 Mar 2019)

Not a photo, but this:


View: https://youtu.be/OjwwV20iZYE


Mazda 787B


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Mar 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> Not a photo, but this:
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/OjwwV20iZYE
> ...



Nothing beats a good Wankel


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2019)

Ffoeg said:


> View attachment 458604


XJ13. Shame it never went into production.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nothing beats a good Wankel



Will you guys stop making me spit my tea all over my laptop please?


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Will you guys stop making me spit my tea all over my laptop please?


Nice euphamism!


----------



## FishFright (21 Mar 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> Not a photo, but this:
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/OjwwV20iZYE
> ...




The version of this in Assetto Corsa is a hoot to drive.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nice euphamism!



Yeah, this thread is kinda going down the can, isn't it


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Posted on another thread already, but a Miura would pickle my walnuts nicely
> View attachment 458603


Rod Stewart used to drive one.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Rod Stewart used to drive one.


A man of impeccable taste and hairdos


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Mar 2019)

As for me
My Money no object car
Although I'd probably be dead within the month, as it has a reputation as a killer
AC Cobra 427 S/C

A true beastie!!
Even now, over 55 years later, they're still one of the fastest accelerating (naturally aspirated) cars in existance
Gearing dependant, you're looking at
0-60MPH = 4.2 Seconds
0-100MPH = 9 Seconds
Standing 1/4 mile = circa 11 seconds
Top Speed = 165MPH 
However, one Cobra recorded 198MPH
https://www.gtplanet.net/forum/threads/shelby-cobra-427-s-c-csx3035-1965.302618/
That's with;
No forced induction
No aerodynamics
No electronic stability control
No fancy bits, just a big V8


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ienk3gWgOI


Sounds like a huge powerboat trapped in a harbour

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF8An64G2eo


There was also the Cobra, in _Gumball Rally_

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VOUR5RApkM









cyberknight said:


> View attachment 458490


One of the very few M-Bs I like
Others being;
'Ponton' saloons
1960s SLs ('Pagoda roofs')
The 80's W123 estates (seen with chrome roof-rails, & colour coded hubcaps)
And... a G-Wagon, in original 80's spec - not the tarted up pimp-mobiles they are now



Arjimlad said:


> My son's ride to the end-of-school prom was a rather impressive classy barge. Lincoln Continental.
> 
> View attachment 458507


Did you see the one that featured in the 'Sin City Motors' series?
Have a look at their other builds - I love the '57 'Wagon-Rod'
https://welderup.com/pages/tuxedo-rod

My barbers husband has a 'full on' GMC Vantura (as I believe the model is called)


----------



## Biff600 (21 Mar 2019)

When 600bhp is just enough !!


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2019)

Biff600 said:


> When 600bhp is just enough !!
> 
> View attachment 458608



Isn't that the street-legal version of the one Peter Dumbreck took for a short flight at Le Mans?


----------



## Beebo (21 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Isn't that the street-legal version of the one Peter Dumbreck took for a short flight at Le Mans?


Every time you watch it it just looks more and more crazy. 

View: https://youtu.be/e21ZjwZGjiQ


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2019)

Beebo said:


> Every time you watch it it just looks more and more crazy.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/e21ZjwZGjiQ




Yeah, racing cars really aren't meant to do that...

I do remember Kelvin Burt having a similar prang at Thruxton in a Porsche a few years later.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2019)

FishFright said:


> If I'm allowed a second choice
> 
> View attachment 458596
> 
> ...


I dunno. I liked my Coronet Custom from that era, but Mopars from that era were Dodgy on quality.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Mar 2019)

Anything like these


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I dunno. I liked my Coronet Custom from that era, but Mopars from that era were Dodgy on quality.



And whatever you do, don't show them a corner...


----------



## raleighnut (21 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I dunno. I liked my Coronet Custom from that era, but Mopars from that era were Dodgy on quality.


They wrecked a bunch of em filming the show, seems they could fly OK but weren't so good at returning to terra firma.


----------



## Nigeyy (21 Mar 2019)

My dream car would be free or someone would give it to me. It would require no maintenance and the tyres would never wear out and never cost me anything. It would run without causing pollution and I'd never need to refuel it. It would have the intelligence to never get into an accident, drive autonomously yet not have fancy dancy electronics that cost as much as the car to replace if they ever go pffut. It would change colour and shape when I get bored and alternate between a 4 wheel drive in winter to a convertible in the summer.

But most of all it wouldn't have frikkin' touch screens that require you to take your eyes off the road because you want to turn the temperature down (must have old fashioned chunky switches). I dare say the model name could be called the "Gentleman" too.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> They wrecked a bunch of em filming the show, seems they could fly OK but weren't so good at returning to terra firma.



I daresay they weren't 

*SPLOT*


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> As for me
> My Money no object car
> Although I'd probably be dead within the month, as it has a reputation as a killer
> AC Cobra 427 S/C
> ...




If I may backtrack on my original quote, I would have to agree on this

I thought that just before I saw this

Beautiful and beastly in equal measure


----------



## screenman (21 Mar 2019)

I own my dream car, Octavia estate DSG I could drive far more expensive cars but this one is just my type of car. I have owned a lot of exotic stuff


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2019)

My second choice....


----------



## raleighnut (21 Mar 2019)

If we're allowed 2nd choices it'd be this for me,


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Mar 2019)

A toss-up for me between a Khamsin and an SM. The former would probably win, but very close run thing.

For a bonus point, what do they have in common?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (21 Mar 2019)

For those feeling the shared Xj13 love, here's a vid of one of the very few cars that is beautiful from whichever angle you view it. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMP7fW7tj3w


A special thing it is


----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2019)

Ffoeg said:


> For those feeling the shared Xj13 love, here's a vid of one of the very few cars that is beautiful from whichever angle you view it.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMP7fW7tj3w
> ...




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVLv1El1vh4


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2019)

Ffoeg said:


> For those feeling the shared Xj13 love, here's a vid of one of the very few cars that is beautiful from whichever angle you view it.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMP7fW7tj3w
> ...




The very visible personification of perfection.


----------



## DRM (21 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> As for me
> My Money no object car
> Although I'd probably be dead within the month, as it has a reputation as a killer
> AC Cobra 427 S/C
> ...



Regarding an 80’s G-Wagon, I have just finished a really interesting book called Brixmis the last Cold War mission, where the British army & RAF used G-Wagons touring East Germany, as liaison missions to the Soviet forces in Germany, taking photos and gathering intelligence on what kit &what the Soviet & DDR forces were up to, as they accidentally on purpose stumbled across them.
In one part the author describes being chased off a soviet training area by a couple of T80 tanks in a G Wagon and popping out straight onto an autobahn, they took a real hammering including being rammed off the road by soviet military trucks, they were highly specced, but definitely not like the pimp mobiles they have become,it’s a good read.
I saw one of the drug dealer G Wagons the other week at a car wash, shiny black, the poser driving it came back and made the cleaner buff his windows and mirrors, then walked round, pointing at stuff, just as this idiot decided he was happy, a van flew into the car park, straight through a muddy puddle covering it in muck, I didn’t laugh......much!
https://images.app.goo.gl/eiQMrukz5UCXC5PX9


----------



## Proto (21 Mar 2019)

,


rugby bloke said:


> In today's lexicon .. pure filth :
> 
> Alfa Romeo 33 Stradale. The decent 33, not the crap mid 80s version ...
> 
> View attachment 458505



That is lovely looking thing. Would they be Campagnolo wheels?


----------



## swee'pea99 (21 Mar 2019)

Still remember seeing one of these as a boy and thinking it not just the most beautiful car I'd ever seen but the most beautiful _thing_ I'd ever seen. Wouldn't go that far now, but certainly no other _car _has come close in 50 years.

It's one of those rare cars, too....






That looks equally gorgeous from any angle.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5575918, member: 9609"]I do like the look of that - is it a real car or an artists impression[/QUOTE]
It's the Aston Martin Vanquish Zagato Shooting Brake - unfortunately all sold out.

As a second choice for when not transporting bikes and, if money was no object, I'd see if I could lay my hands on an original McLaren F1


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> And whatever you do, don't show them a corner...


It had a light on the back of the turn indicator out on the hood, which lit when you were wasting gas. Few were the times that light was out. Easy cars to work on, you could stand inside the body, next to the engine. There was an alternate starter in there for working on the engine. Mine was reliable, a good enough machine for the time I had it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2019)




----------



## derrick (21 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 458659


Am glad i don't dream like you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2019)

When I was in ad sales, I wanted one of these. And a bag phone. Handmade Buick Reatta.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> Am glad i don't dream like you.


What I have now. Can cart about 4 bicycles around in that.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> When I was in ad sales, I wanted one of these. And a bag phone. Handmade Buick Reatta.
> View attachment 458660


Er ... not really.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> As a second choice for when not transporting bikes and, if money was no object, I'd see if I could lay my hands on an original McLaren F1



Very nice.

For me, it'd be a toss-up between this and a Jaguar XJ220. Both lovely in their own way. (Bearing in mind that my two choices are definitely NOT road legal LOL)


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> It had a light on the back of the turn indicator out on the hood, which lit when you were wasting gas. Few were the times that light was out. Easy cars to work on, you could stand inside the body, next to the engine. There was an alternate starter in there for working on the engine. Mine was reliable, a good enough machine for the time I had it.



Well, they were very much "no frills" cars to be fair. But no frills doesn't mean slow...


----------



## CharlesF (22 Mar 2019)




----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Er ... not really.


Er, yes, really. Built in a non-assembly line GM "craft center", not on the regular line. Though more automated than, say, a true handbuilt shop like Morgan. About as close as Detroit was ever going to get.


----------



## colly (22 Mar 2019)

Alway fancied one of these:














If you are feeling a tad extravagent you can get a completely refurbished one, rebuilt to 21st century standards for a snip at £249,000 + donor car+ tax.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Mar 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> View attachment 458655
> 
> 
> Still remember seeing one of these as a boy and thinking it not just the most beautiful car I'd ever seen but the most beautiful _thing_ I'd ever seen. Wouldn't go that far now, but certainly no other _car _has come close in 50 years.
> ...




Spot on mate

Lovely pics as well


----------



## derrick (22 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> What I have now. Can cart about 4 bicycles around in that.


Thats what your +1 car is for.


----------



## CharlesF (22 Mar 2019)

My second choice, notice the V8 theme?


----------



## Vantage (22 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> Alway fancied one of these:
> 
> View attachment 458666
> 
> ...



There's one of those in Horwich. Parked up on the main road. No idea if it runs though.


----------



## Vantage (22 Mar 2019)

Either, 






or,


----------



## colly (22 Mar 2019)

Vantage said:


> There's one of those in Horwich. Parked up on the main road. No idea if it runs though.


A neighbour had one and he used it as an everyday runabout. A number of years back mind. I'm not sure if he still has it. I'll ask him if I see him, maybe offer to take it off his hands for a couple of hundred notes.


----------



## mustang1 (22 Mar 2019)

Toyota MR2 mk1, preferably in white.


----------



## Chris S (22 Mar 2019)




----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> Alway fancied one of these:
> 
> View attachment 458666
> 
> ...


My biggest motoring regret by far was turning down the chance to buy one of those for £1400. That was in that period after production stopped and prices dipped before they became rarer and started to achieve classic status. Nearly all cars go through that period and there were some real bargains to be had if you were sharp, even E Types were going for pocket money at one time.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (22 Mar 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Can't believe I'm the only one so far who dreams of having one of these...
> 
> View attachment 458565



That's my second choice. I heard years back, the film company that made the movies entered a team in a London to Paris charity race. Apparently, the French police stopped them a couple of times, not because of their driving but just to pose with the car.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Mar 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> If I may backtrack on my original quote, I would have to agree on this
> 
> I thought that just before I saw this
> 
> Beautiful and beastly in equal measure


And as deadly as the Naja, it's named after



screenman said:


> I own my dream car, Octavia estate DSG I could drive far more expensive cars but this one is just my type of car. I have owned a lot of exotic stuff



I have a 2011 Octavia estate 1.6Tdi, which I bought in March 2012, & still own
It's reliable, economical, cheap to insure, VED is £30, etc...
Remapped to 150BHP/240Ib/ft of torque

I keep thinking about p/xing for a 4x4 estate, as a 2.0Tdi, with the 6-speed manual


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And as deadly as the Naja, it's named after
> 
> 
> I have a 2011 Octavia estate 1.6Tdi, which I bought in March 2012, & still own
> ...



my current car is a 66 plate skoda superb estate, its as big as a battleship and perfect for my work. I would consider buying it once the lease is up, its that good


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Chris S said:


> View attachment 458691



My mum had one of those when I was growing up - but in burgundy. Froze your bum on the vinyl seats in winter, burnt your bum in summer, took ages to get anywhere at any sort of speed... BUT you could hear it coming from a mile away. That engine note is so distinctive LOL

And p**s easy to fix - I cut my mechanical teeth on it. Whole car's held together with hex bolts near enough, swapping out parts were a doddle. It went to the great scrapheap in the sky when the floor rotted and all that was holding it together were the rubber mats. Was replaced by a s/h Datsun 180B auto, and then by a Skoda.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

I pedal a 52 plate Fabia estate.

Looking to upgrade to a series 3 Fabia Monte Carlo when one turns up for the right price second hand. I'm too short to see out of the back of the series 2 Fabias...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I pedal a 52 plate Fabia estate.
> 
> Looking to upgrade to a series 3 Fabia Monte Carlo when one turns up for the right price second hand. I'm too short to see out of the back of the series 2 Fabias...



We had a '03' plate Fabia estate (1.4Mpi) for a few years, bought new, & _driven _from the showroom floor
It was great, & still, up to press, the best small car I've driven, miles better than the Corsas/Renaults on the same era


----------



## mustang1 (22 Mar 2019)

V8 auto transmission Twisted Defender


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Mar 2019)

mustang1 said:


> V8 auto transmission Twisted Defender
> 
> View attachment 458746


My last Defender was a 110Td5 'Heritage' Station Wagon
Green leather, & white dials!
Oh, & upgraded 'NAS' lighting (by me)
Upper rear; tail & brake
Lower rear; tail & fog






At the Tour de Yorkshire last year, Twisted, had a couple in the caravan
They sounded great!!
Almost brutal


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We had a '03' plate Fabia estate (1.4Mpi) for a few years, bought new, & _driven _from the showroom floor
> It was great, & still, up to press, the best small car I've driven, miles better than the Corsas/Renaults on the same era
> View attachment 458741



Yep, they are surprisingly good. Mine is the 1.4 as well.

Prior to that, I had a T-plate Felicia 1.6 glxi, which was a hoot to drive. A good motorway muncher and well set up for twisty A and B roads.


----------



## mustang1 (22 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> My last Defender was a 110Td5 'Heritage' Station Wagon
> Green leather, & white dials!
> Oh, & upgraded 'NAS' lighting (by me)
> Upper rear; tail & brake
> ...



I recommend the Land Rover book or audiobook by Ben Fogle.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Mar 2019)

mustang1 said:


> I recommend the Land Rover book or audiobook by Ben Fogle.


I was bought it, as hardback, not long after it came out


I have this on my shelves, as a first (hardback) edition
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vehicle-de...ds=tom+sheppard&qid=1553285908&s=books&sr=1-6

It's gone up in price, not too long ago, it was (circa) £150, there's a seller asking £350+
It is incredibly detailed though, & the bible for anyone planning to (_seriously_) travel abroad in a vehicle


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2019)

mustang1 said:


> Toyota MR2 mk1, preferably in white.
> 
> View attachment 458686


I am curious to know why that would be your dream car? These were brilliant when they were new, but with all the money in the world it wouldn’t be most folks choice.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I am curious to know why that would be your dream car? These were brilliant when they were new, but with all the money in the world it wouldn’t be most folks choice.


I can't answer for mustang, but a dream car doesn't have to be massively expensive. In fact, I think it's more interesting if the car is affordable, although I appreciate the premise of the thread is unlimited wealth. 
I've posted my dream is a Messerschmidt, my second dream one is a Suzuki Carry van, truly, I just love their looks. I could afford one now, but sometimes dreams should be just that. 
My milkman uses a Carry and I get pangs every time he delivers!


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 Mar 2019)

When I was interested in cars, until about 22 years old, I had my dream car, a white mark 1 Astra GTE. Still have great memories of time in that car.

After that, I didn’t really bother. I think my next car was a G Reg montego which, pound for pound, was probably the best car I owned (told you I wasn’t interested in cars)


----------



## jayonabike (23 Mar 2019)

Well if I won the lottery I’d be getting one of these for the summer







Then a sports car,
Maybe an Aston






Or Ferrari






And an estate for the family run about






Think that’s all bases covered!


----------



## DRM (23 Mar 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> View attachment 458655
> 
> 
> Still remember seeing one of these as a boy and thinking it not just the most beautiful car I'd ever seen but the most beautiful _thing_ I'd ever seen. Wouldn't go that far now, but certainly no other _car _has come close in 50 years.
> ...


I seem to recall that the car that was used in the recent James Bond films was a customer car in at Aston Martin for a full restoration, they asked the owner if he was interested in a full 007 makeover as it was the correct car, only downside was he had to let Daniel Craig use it in the film, the upside was it was free ! When work started they noticed chassis no ended in 007, coincidence or what, beautiful cars though.


----------



## Heigue'r (23 Mar 2019)




----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Mar 2019)

DRM said:


> I seem to recall that the car that was used in the recent James Bond films was a customer car in at Aston Martin for a full restoration, they asked the owner *if he was interested in a full 007 makeover* as it was the correct car, only downside was he had to let Daniel Craig use it in the film, the upside was it was free ! When work started they noticed chassis no ended in 007, coincidence or what, beautiful cars though.


So now he's got machine guns and rocket launchers and an ejector seat 'n that? Cool!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2019)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I can't answer for mustang, but a dream car doesn't have to be massively expensive. In fact, I think it's more interesting if the car is affordable, although I appreciate the premise of the thread is unlimited wealth.
> I've posted my dream is a Messerschmidt, my second dream one is a Suzuki Carry van, truly, I just love their looks. I could afford one now, but sometimes dreams should be just that.
> My milkman uses a Carry and I get pangs every time he delivers!



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdeeJaW6Xig&t=320s

Might look at this fellow on YouTube, He has both, and much more.


----------



## Randomnerd (23 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 458424


I have one of these in the yard. Make me an offer!


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Mar 2019)

Because I've always wanted an Aston Martin - a DBS:




I was down at Works Service (long story) - they started one up and it sounded like it was alive. And possibly quite evil.

Then, for summer cruisin' a 60's Pontiac GTO:





And, for general use, like when I need to transport the bike but still look good, a DS Familiale:


----------



## derrick (23 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I am curious to know why that would be your dream car? These were brilliant when they were new, but with all the money in the world it wouldn’t be most folks choice.


Its got to be in front of a land rover.they should be in the night mare thread.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Mar 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Because I've always wanted an Aston Martin - a DBS:
> View attachment 458886
> 
> I was down at Works Service (long story) - they started one up and it sounded like it was alive. And possibly quite evil.
> ...


Not many American cars could be classed as good looking, but the GTO is a beaut.


----------



## Proto (23 Mar 2019)

slowmotion said:


> A 1972 Ferrari Dino 246 GTS. Unfortunately I didn't have £5500 at the time.
> View attachment 458475



There was a Dino, roofless, like that, parked on the High Street, Thame today. Looked fantastic. Always a dream car of mine.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Mar 2019)

woodenspoons said:


> I have one of these in the yard. Make me an offer!


An 850 Monte Carlo


----------



## Profpointy (24 Mar 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> So now he's got machine guns and rocket launchers and an ejector seat 'n that? Cool!



Well he would have had, but he was really cross when imthey blew it to smithereens


----------



## mustang1 (24 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I am curious to know why that would be your dream car? These were brilliant when they were new, but with all the money in the world it wouldn’t be most folks choice.



I like the looks, pert size, reliability, removable glass roof, fun, efficient (in the sense that it doesn't burn too much fuel for the amount of fun you can have). Not expensive to run, 7700rpm red line iirc and smooth at those revs too. 

And I still have a thing for pop up lights .


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2019)

mustang1 said:


> I like the looks, pert size, reliability, removable glass roof, fun, efficient (in the sense that it doesn't burn too much fuel for the amount of fun you can have). Not expensive to run, 7700rpm red line iirc and smooth at those revs too.
> 
> And I still have a thing for pop up lights .


A good friend of mine had one when new, it was fun to be in but I never drove it. A few years later I was attempting to be a car salesman at a VW dealership and we had one on the used car lot. It had been there a while and I managed to sell it to a nice young woman, I drove that one on the test drive and liked it a lot.


----------



## Vantage (24 Mar 2019)

Found the exact one I lust after!
One of these in perfect condition was in a 2nd hand car showroom behind a big glass window and I admired it for years. I was 16 at the time and working in Bury. My bus stop to go home was right next to it.
Some lucky sob bought it after it had sat there 2-3 years.


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Nov 2019)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9sVMbzZxaw


The engineering on this is immense.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

My dream car is a bus pass. They kill people, pollute our planet, clog our roads to a standstill, they do nothing that piques my interest.


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> My dream car is a bus pass. They kill people, pollute our planet, clog our roads to a standstill, they do nothing that piques my interest.



Cars, buses or both?


----------



## Dirk (18 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> My dream car is a bus pass. They kill people, pollute our planet, clog our roads to a standstill, they do nothing that piques my interest.


Says the man with two diesel Volvo X90s........


----------



## Profpointy (18 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Posted on another thread already, but a Miura would pickle my walnuts nicely
> View attachment 458603



Shouldn't it be yellow though?


----------



## Profpointy (18 Nov 2019)

jayonabike said:


> Well if I won the lottery I’d be getting one of these for the summer
> 
> View attachment 458818
> 
> ...



They're all horrid - typical "new money"


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Nov 2019)

Profpointy said:


> They're all horrid - typical "new money"


Me-yow!


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Nov 2019)

(Not that I'm disagreeing, mind - right up there with gold-plated taps & onyx ashtrays.)


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2019)

Dirk said:


> Says the man with two diesel Volvo X90s........


Technically I personally only own one


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> I own my dream car, Octavia estate DSG I could drive far more expensive cars but this one is just my type of car. I have owned a lot of exotic stuff


I quite fancy an Octavia 4x4 estate (not the Scout), with the 2.0Tdi & 6-speed manual


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2019)

FishFright said:


> View attachment 458435



How about Steve Darnells _Bad-Ass_ '56?
https://welderup.com/

Supercharged LS6 under the 'hood', or similar, I believe


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I quite fancy an Octavia 4x4 estate (not the Scout), with the 2.0Tdi & 6-speed manual



Great cars, only thing that stopped me going 4x4 was the drop in economy, have you tried the dsg box, brilliant but if kit when matched to the active cruise mine has.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> As a second choice for when not transporting bikes and, if money was no object, I'd see if I could lay my hands on an original McLaren F1


Still I believe, the fastest non forced induction car in the World?
And. far better looking than any of the hyper-cars
Utterly, utterly gorgeous
Comparatively small too


Still remember Tiff Needell testing one on Top Gear, & smoking it out of a corner




Tail End Charlie said:


> I can't answer for mustang, but a dream car doesn't have to be massively expensive. In fact, I think it's more interesting if the car is affordable, although I appreciate the premise of the thread is unlimited wealth.
> I've posted my dream is a Messerschmidt, my second dream one is a Suzuki Carry van, truly, I just love their looks. I could afford one now, but sometimes dreams should be just that.
> My milkman uses a Carry and I get pangs every time he delivers!


I had a Bedford Rascal
A truly scary vehicle
Being overtaken by coaches/artics on the motorway was almost terrifying
And, on a wet roundabout, it once swapped ends without warning

It did make a handy bike carrier, & mobile changing room though

The thought of a front-end collision is not to be countenanced though.....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2019)

screenman said:


> Great cars, only thing that stopped me going 4x4 was the drop in economy, have you tried the dsg box, brilliant but if kit when matched to the active cruise mine has.



No I've not tried it

Most of the Scouts that YAS (Yorkshire Ambulance Service) have as Fast Response cars are DSG
I've not spoken to a single driver who doesn't like thm

One of the A&E Consultants has a Superb estate (DSG) & he loves it
He's 6'4" & can sit reasonably comfortably behind the drivers seat, set up for him


Oh!?
Have you seen this Octavia?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw_JYYuwuQI


Scouts are very capable
This even looks to be on standard tyres


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vN0GnhkU5b0


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2019)

He should get me to take that dent out, the Scout is awesome off road and if I used the caravan more I would certainly have one.


----------



## Gunk (18 Nov 2019)

1972 911 2.4S would do me.


----------



## derrick (19 Nov 2019)

This will do me a T70 Lola spider.


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Nov 2019)

Now I love my old Skoda’s and always will but my dream car has always been the original Audi Sport quattro ever since I set eyes on one back in 1984.I was lucky enough to know the owner of these two and did get a chance to drive one when they only cost £55k new but sadly they are commanding £4-500k now  
At least I have the memories


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2019)

derrick said:


> View attachment 493420
> 
> 
> This will do me a T70 Lola spider.



Group 6 / Can-Am... Very nice.


----------



## colly (28 Nov 2019)

Stainless steel frame, hand beaten aluminium body.


----------



## keithmac (28 Nov 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> Now I love my old Skoda’s and always will but my dream car has always been the original Audi Sport quattro ever since I set eyes on one back in 1984.I was lucky enough to know the owner of these two and did get a chance to drive one when they only cost £55k new but sadly they are commanding £4-500k now
> At least I have the memories
> View attachment 493419



I very nearly bought one of these 15 years ago, they've gone through the roof £££ wise!.

As for me I'd be quite happy with a Nissan GTR-35!.


----------



## skudupnorth (28 Nov 2019)

keithmac said:


> I very nearly bought one of these 15 years ago, they've gone through the roof £££ wise!.
> 
> As for me I'd be quite happy with a Nissan GTR-35!.


I’m amazed how much they are worth now. The chap who I knew with these had a good relationship with Audi and these two were possibly the very last built from left over shells and parts in 1989. He owned three in total but sold them well before the price boom.... crystal balls would have been handy then


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2019)

GTR's are serious money. Would love an R34.

For an affordable bonkers car, about £13-£15k second hand 3-4 years old (£40k-£45k new), practial, look nothing fancy...... Infiniti Q50 Hybrid. 
Whattt...?

0-60 in just over 5 seconds, huge power. Only issue I'd have is the battery is behind the rear seats, so they don't fold down, so no trips to B&Q, or just 1 bike in the boot. The video's of the car show the battery flattening on acceleration. 3.5 V6 out of the 350Z.

Other option, 370Z. Love them.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2019)

I've always thought one of these (Honda CRX vtec) would be fun... Still really like the looks as well.


----------



## Dec66 (4 Dec 2019)

Converted to use electricity.


----------



## Salar (4 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've always thought one of these (Honda CRX vtec) would be fun... Still really like the looks as well.



Hers our CRX VTEC 1.6 Del Sol from a few year ago. Steel roof convertible. The roof stored in the boot.






We've had three Honda VTEC's, the CRX 1.6, a 3.0 V6 Accord and my favourite of the lot, the curvy shaped Honda Prelude VTEC 2.2 with the dashboard from Star Trek.

The Prelude had the best "VTEC screaming " engine when it kicked in over 3000 revs.

Honda cars just aren't the same now, they lost the plot a long time ago.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Dec 2019)

May be if I had the money and it was possible i'd have one of these, 1967 Toyota 2000GT


----------



## dan_bo (4 Dec 2019)

This'd do for me. 4 bikes in the back.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

Salar said:


> Hers our CRX VTEC 1.6 Del Sol from a few year ago. Steel roof convertible. The roof stored in the boot.
> View attachment 495372
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.  Though for me is *has* to be the series 2 shape CRX...


----------



## Salar (4 Dec 2019)

Prelude dashboard from the 90's (left hooker) but same as I had.


----------



## Gunk (4 Dec 2019)

Dec66 said:


> View attachment 495362
> 
> 
> Converted to use electricity.



Many a happy summer family camping holiday in one of those. Ours was a navy blue TL reg number OVV 444J


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2019)

Gunk said:


> 1972 911 2.4S would do me.
> 
> View attachment 493418



Barring the tractors, & the 356 coupe, the 2.4S is the only model I like
The 70's Skoda-esque interior does it for me, & those (Fuchs? alloys





skudupnorth said:


> Now I love my old Skoda’s and always will but my dream car has always been the original Audi Sport quattro ever since I set eyes on one back in 1984.I was lucky enough to know the owner of these two and did get a chance to drive one when they only cost £55k new but sadly they are commanding £4-500k now
> At least I have the memories
> View attachment 493419



I drove the standard Quattro (series 2?, 'G' plate, if memory serves)
One of the managers where I used to work had one
An interesting vehicle, but I think I'd sooner have a VW Iltis, the basis for it


----------



## Dec66 (5 Dec 2019)

Gunk said:


> Many a happy summer family camping holiday in one of those. Ours was a navy blue TL reg number OVV 444J


The thinking man's DS.

Stirling Moss urged British car makers to take a look at one in order to see how a car should be put together.

We got the Austin Maxi.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Dec 2019)

dan_bo said:


> This'd do for me. 4 bikes in the back.
> View attachment 495376




Looks like there all E-bikes judging by how compressed the suspension is


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Dec 2019)

Probably an M3 or M4 for me id think. 
I like well balanced cars that handle 
I dont care for big cars. 
Also having driven a few super cars im not that impressed with the drive experience, though i did like driving a carera 2 but it was a soft top, i absolutely hate soft top roof down driving..


----------



## Slick (5 Dec 2019)

Dec66 said:


> The thinking man's DS.
> 
> Stirling Moss urged British car makers to take a look at one in order to see how a car should be put together.
> 
> We got the Austin Maxi.


My first memory of a brand new car and I can still remember the number TSB 108T 

My dad ripped the sump off it twice on the farm roads and it had to go back.


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2019)

dan_bo said:


> This'd do for me. 4 bikes in the back.
> View attachment 495376


I learned to drive in a 245 estate. Probably explains a lot.


----------



## Drago (8 Dec 2019)

I would rather like one of these...

https://silodrome.com/ford-marmon-herrington-super-deluxe-4x4/


----------



## FlyingCyclist (9 Dec 2019)

Ford Custom + long wheel base and converted into a camper for trips around the UK to improve my photography


----------



## GilesM (17 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> As a second choice for when not transporting bikes and, if money was no object, I'd see if I could lay my hands on an original McLaren F1
> View attachment 496861



If money no object then one of these, it won Lemans outright as a GT1 car, just amazing.


----------



## southcoast (17 Dec 2019)




----------



## raleighnut (17 Dec 2019)

southcoast said:


> View attachment 496870


BMW ?


----------



## southcoast (17 Dec 2019)

raleighnut said:


> BMW ?



Maybe?


----------



## southcoast (18 Dec 2019)

The Roadrunner Superbird is a great looking car. Probably doesn’t drive as good as it looks though. Lol


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2019)

southcoast said:


> Maybe?
> 
> View attachment 496886


I was thinking more,





Grill, wings and headlamps are a 'dead ringer'


----------



## southcoast (18 Dec 2019)

,


raleighnut said:


> I was thinking more,
> 
> 
> View attachment 496901
> ...



Yep think you could be onto something there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> My second choice....
> 
> View attachment 458639




Forgive me, but it looks like a Triumph Dolomite based concept car


----------



## mustang1 (20 May 2020)

E28 BMW M535i (I would settle for a 528i too).


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Forgive me, but it looks like a Triumph Dolomite based concept car


Eh? What nonsense!
Try Specsavers....


----------



## Drago (20 May 2020)

I rarely agree with Foodie, but I'm 100% on board with this.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2020)

@Fab Foodie 
@Drago

It's the headlights & grille...……….


----------



## Gunk (20 May 2020)

mustang1 said:


> View attachment 523561
> 
> 
> E28 BMW M535i (I would settle for a 528i too).



The 528i IMO was better looking


----------



## mickle (20 May 2020)

I fear that some of the contributors to this thread have no idea what 'money no object' means.


----------



## Drago (20 May 2020)

Money no object? Then it'll be a Volvo Laplander or a Pinzgauer.


----------



## MarkF (20 May 2020)

mustang1 said:


> View attachment 523561
> 
> 
> E28 BMW M535i (I would settle for a 528i too).


 That bodykit ruins it.


----------



## Profpointy (20 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> That bodykit ruins it.



Chavtastic innit


----------



## figbat (20 May 2020)

I’ve always said that if the numbers went my way the first car I’d get is one of these:





Then would begin the long process of choosing the rest of the fleet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Money no object? Then it'll be a Volvo Laplander or a Pinzgauer.


I'm on board with the Pinzgauer.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16xRCeQbye0
And Puch-Steyr made it, so there's a cycling connection.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

figbat said:


> I’ve always said that if the numbers went my way the first car I’d get is one of these:
> 
> View attachment 523785
> 
> Then would begin the long process of choosing the rest of the fleet.



Ariel Atom, huh?

I remember JC testing one on Top Gear and the airflow almost ripping his face off...


----------



## figbat (21 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ariel Atom, huh?
> 
> I remember JC testing one on Top Gear and the airflow almost ripping his face off...


I believe that was the V8 version - I'd be happy with a regular 4-cylinder one. I have driven one on a track after years of wanting to - it made me want one more.


----------



## mustang1 (21 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> That bodykit ruins it.


Yeah I have a preference for no body kit too but i just grabbed the first decent photo i found


----------



## derrick (21 May 2020)

I would be quite happy playing with one of these.


----------



## raleighnut (21 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ariel Atom, huh?
> 
> I remember JC testing one on Top Gear and the airflow almost ripping his face off...


Yebbut he's got a face like a Bassett Hound.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (21 May 2020)

https://dyler.com/cars/20565/alfa-romeo-giulia-1600-super-sedan-saloon-1966-green-for-sale


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 May 2020)

My Dad had one of these, before the war. During the war, it was drained of fluids, covered with a tarp, and put up on blocks in the back-yard with all the other cars. When my Dad returned, he put fluids back in and it started right up. Kept him going until cars were available again. Veterans got the first production, so while my Dad could have gotten a new car, he still didn't. I seem to remember he got a brand new car later. In 1962!




We don't cotton to new cars in my family.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Fab Foodie
> @Drago
> 
> It's the headlights & grille...……….
> ...


Considering the Iso Griffo designed by Guigiaro at Bertone ran from '65 to '74 and the Dolly from '72 to '80, I thing you may have the cart before the horse!


----------



## Drago (21 May 2020)

This would do for me...


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

figbat said:


> I believe that was the V8 version - I'd be happy with a regular 4-cylinder one. I have driven one on a track after years of wanting to - it made me want one more.



That good, huh?


----------



## figbat (21 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> That good, huh?


Better. I was worried before I drove it as I had lusted after these cars since they were first launched. I once turned down the opportunity for a passenger ride in one because I only wanted to drive it, not be driven. So as I approached this car I had put on a pedestal I worried it would disappoint. It didn't.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

figbat said:


> Better. I was worried before I drove it as I had lusted after these cars since they were first launched. I once turned down the opportunity for a passenger ride in one because I only wanted to drive it, not be driven. So as I approached this car I had put on a pedestal I worried it would disappoint. It didn't.



Probably the closest you can get to a single-seater racing car (e.g. FF1600) for the road without it actually being a racing car. OK, yes, I know it's got two seats, but you know what I mean...


----------



## figbat (21 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Probably the closest you can get to a single-seater racing car (e.g. FF1600) for the road without it actually being a racing car. OK, yes, I know it's got two seats, but you know what I mean...


Indeed - its appeal to me is its stripped-back purity, like a motorcycle. I've driven a couple of FF1600s too - they were surprisingly rapid for their apparently modest power plants.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

figbat said:


> Indeed - its appeal to me is its stripped-back purity, like a motorcycle. I've driven a couple of FF1600s too - they were surprisingly rapid for their apparently modest power plants.



Oooh, lucky you! What did you try out?

Generally, when I try racing cars for size, I tend to sink without trace in the cockpit.


----------



## raleighnut (21 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Probably the closest you can get to a single-seater racing car (e.g. FF1600) for the road without it actually being a racing car. OK, yes, I know it's got two seats, but you know what I mean...


Nah, that's be 'The Light Car Company' Rocket, that's a 2 seater as well though (Tandem seating)


View: https://youtu.be/5ZrXBgJPwLE


----------



## macp (21 May 2020)

Once a Wheeler said:


> https://dyler.com/cars/20565/alfa-romeo-giulia-1600-super-sedan-saloon-1966-green-for-sale
> View attachment 523840


Oh yes now that is 1st class Alfa loveliness


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nah, that's be 'The Light Car Company' Rocket, that's a 2 seater as well though (Tandem seating)
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/5ZrXBgJPwLE




Goodness me yes, I remember those...

Another example of Gordon Murray's geniusness.


----------



## macp (21 May 2020)

For me its difficult as I love cars so much but these come to mind. However any of these would make me happy

Alpina B7/B9






Hartge H5S





Porsche 964 RS


----------



## Gunk (21 May 2020)

macp said:


> For me its difficult as I love cars so much but these come to mind. However any of these would make me happy
> 
> Alpina B7/B9
> View attachment 523912
> ...



nice choices, I was fortunate enough to own a 964RS 20 years ago, very interesting car but not one I would necessarily want to own again, a bit too compromised.


----------



## macp (21 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> nice choices, I was fortunate enough to own a 964RS 20 years ago, very interesting car but not one I would necessarily want to own again, a bit too compromised.


I think the 964 was the nicest of the aircooled cars but I was never as lucky as you. One of the most fun cars I ever owned was an E30 318iS as I could not find a 325i sport but I think the little 4 pot 16v made the 318iS a lot lighter than the straight 6 in the sport which equals more fun. It would hang its tail out most agreeably and very controllable too 

Mine was identical to this but on a G plate and its a car I still regret selling.


----------



## Gunk (21 May 2020)

I test drove a 318is back in 1990 and really liked it, but ended up with a Golf GTi 16V RE1900 instead


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 May 2020)

macp said:


> I think the 964 was the nicest of the aircooled cars but I was never as lucky as you. One of the most fun cars I ever owned was an E30 318iS as I could not find a 325i sport but I think the little 4 pot 16v made the 318iS a lot lighter than the straight 6 in the sport which equals more fun. It would hang its tail out most agreeably and very controllable too
> 
> Mine was identical to this but on a G plate and its a car I still regret selling.
> 
> View attachment 523929


I would happily buy a 318iS, but this is still top of my wishlist, just wish they had done a manual!
CSL M3


----------



## macp (21 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> I test drove a 318is back in 1990 and really liked it, but ended up with a Golf GTi 16V RE1900 instead


Nice choice and special too. I had a GTi Mk2 8v which I loved again for similar reasons to the BMW above. A friend of mine had his Oak green Mk2 16v rebuilt to either 1900 or 2100 by one of the big VW tuning houses. Cant remember who. I want to say BRM. Anyway it was plenty quick after and they were a pretty quick car in standard form. As you will know.

Sorry this is getting a wee bit off track but Im just remembering a special Golf I once owned. A supercharged G60 Golf identical to this one below. I wanted something rarer than the Rallye which actually was also pretty rare.


----------



## macp (21 May 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> I would happily buy a 318iS, but this is still top of my wishlist, just wish they had done a manual!
> CSL M3
> View attachment 523930


Remember drooling over these in my local BMW showroom. Nice original ones must be worth a small fortune now.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 May 2020)

macp said:


> Remember drooling over these in my local BMW showroom. Nice original ones must be worth a small fortune now.


Saw one for £75k a while back!


----------



## macp (21 May 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Saw one for £75k a while back!


Good grief


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 May 2020)

macp said:


> Good grief


Yep! Got offered one at £22k with 40k miles 3 years ago as well....doh


----------



## Drago (21 May 2020)

Or perhaps one of these...






You can tell that cars as an object of desire don't really tug my rug. Their practival attributes is what raises my eyebrow.


----------



## Gunk (21 May 2020)

macp said:


> Nice choice and special too. I had a GTi Mk2 8v which I loved again for similar reasons to the BMW above. A friend of mine had his Oak green Mk2 16v rebuilt to either 1900 or 2100 by one of the big VW tuning houses. Cant remember who. I want to say BRM. Anyway it was plenty quick after and they were a pretty quick car in standard form. As you will know.
> 
> Sorry this is getting a wee bit off track but Im just remembering a special Golf I once owned. A supercharged G60 Golf identical to this one below. I wanted something rarer than the Rallye which actually was also pretty rare.
> 
> View attachment 523932



My RE1900 was converted by GTi Engineering in Silverstone.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Or perhaps one of these...
> 
> View attachment 523948
> 
> ...



Many years ago, the firm I worked for was briefly owned by an offshoot of General Motors. One of the staff benefits was that we could short term lease any vehicle from the entire GM range at very favourable rates - if it was available in the UK you could order one and change it every six months.
Most people got Astra's or Saab 9-3s, but the Hummer was on the list.
I was tempted, but it's one of the few times Mrs ND put her foot down.


----------



## MarkF (21 May 2020)

Once a Wheeler said:


> https://dyler.com/cars/20565/alfa-romeo-giulia-1600-super-sedan-saloon-1966-green-for-sale
> View attachment 523840



That is totally gorgeous, my type of car, pretty with slim pillars. Reminds me of another...


----------



## Jenkins (21 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Probably the closest you can get to a single-seater racing car (e.g. FF1600) for the road without it actually being a racing car. OK, yes, I know it's got two seats, but you know what I mean...


How about a road legal (German) Formula Ford - apparently it's a Reynard!





https://www.motor1.com/news/13340/street-legal-formula-ford-car-in-germany/

And you BMW types are all wrong - there's only one worth having - the 635CSi in red or black


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

Hmmmm... 

That's something from after '96 due to the high cockpit sides. By then, Reynard were pretty well much only involved in ChampCar, so it's definitely summat else.

I should know, my '97 / '98 MEng year was sponsored by Reynard.

Much more likely to be a Dallara of some sort. I think it's a FRenault because FF was not wings & slicks. (FF2000 which *was* wings & slicks faded away in the late 80s)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> That is totally gorgeous, my type of car, pretty with slim pillars. Reminds me of another...
> 
> View attachment 524005



On a couple of occasions there's been a Fulvia at the garage our cars go to for servicing/MoT testing


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208588914952615&set=a.10205766371550794&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208588924112844&set=a.10205766371550794&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2020)

skudupnorth said:


> Now I love my old Skoda’s and always will but my dream car has always been the original Audi Sport quattro ever since I set eyes on one back in 1984.I was lucky enough to know the owner of these two and did get a chance to drive one when they only cost £55k new but sadly they are commanding £4-500k now
> At least I have the memories
> View attachment 493419




Its 'daddy'

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208626855381102&set=a.10205766371550794&type=3&theater


----------



## mustang1 (22 May 2020)

macp said:


> Nice choice and special too. I had a GTi Mk2 8v which I loved again for similar reasons to the BMW above. A friend of mine had his Oak green Mk2 16v *rebuilt to either 1900 or 2100 by one of the big VW tuning houses*. Cant remember who. I want to say BRM. Anyway it was plenty quick after and they were a pretty quick car in standard form. As you will know.
> 
> Sorry this is getting a wee bit off track but Im just remembering a special Golf I once owned. A supercharged G60 Golf identical to this one below. I wanted something rarer than the Rallye which actually was also pretty rare.
> 
> View attachment 523932



Maybe the tuning house was Oettenger? I think I recall them making a 2.1 engine.


----------



## Gunk (22 May 2020)

mustang1 said:


> Maybe the tuning house was Oettenger? I think I recall them making a 2.1 engine.



I think it was GTi Engineering, they were available as an approved VAG option, did a couple of versions of the 16V golf, I had the 160 bhp RE1900, they also did a RE2000 and a wilder RE2100


----------



## macp (22 May 2020)

Now I think of it im almost certain it was GTI Engineering. Considering it was the wildest conversion they did I dont remember the car being lumpy or difficult to drive. Ah the 80`s & 90`s were amazing for the VW scene. In total I spent about 10k on my Mk2 getting it to almost a show standard


----------



## Gunk (22 May 2020)

The GTi Engineering conversions were very well executed, I did 120,000 miles in my Mk2 16V and it was virtually faultless. I changed it for a Mk3 VR6 which was a fantastic car, in fact I ended up buying it off the company and my wife kept it until we sold it with 190,000 miles on the clock! I still own a Golf now, a 2015 GTD which I’ve had since new, my 16th Golf!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

I used to like these when I was a youngster, although I believe the engines were a bit naff and were nearly always replaced by the Rover V8 or something similar if anyone wanted to keep them.


----------



## Gunk (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to like these when I was a youngster, although I believe the engines were a bit naff and were nearly always replaced by the Rover V8 or something similar if anyone wanted to keep them.
> 
> View attachment 524043



The engines were lovely and smooth but let down with cooling issues, easily solved now with electric fans and a better quality radiator.


----------



## Salar (22 May 2020)

A friend of mine many years ago had a Stag.

The aftermarket overdrive switch was not on the dash or gear stick but fitted high up next to the rear view mirror, which I thought was very odd??


----------



## raleighnut (22 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> The engines were lovely and smooth but let down with cooling issues, easily solved now with electric fans and a better quality radiator.


The main issue was when they did overheat people filled them up with water instead of an antifreeze mixture, this caused corrosion to form in the Aluminium cylinder heads and flakes of it would break off and end up blocking the radiator core making the overheating problem worse.

Then there were the cylinder head studs/bolts which were set at an angle to each other with one set being bolts inside the rocker box and the other being studs and nuts outside of it. I worked on SAABs in the late 70s which had the Dolomite engine with the same basic cylinder head casting, in order to get the head off you needed a big 'puller kit' which bolted on to the manifold mounting holes with a big bolt over each stud.

Then there was the waterpump mounted on top of the cylinder block.


----------



## derrick (22 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> The engines were lovely and smooth but let down with cooling issues, easily solved now with electric fans and a better quality radiator.


The engines where under powered rubbish. I worked on loads of them.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 May 2020)

One more for Bimmer fans the M5 (I think?) in that Mission Impossible film, it was the only part of the film I liked


----------



## Drago (22 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> On a couple of occasions there's been a Fulvia at the garage our cars go to for servicing/MoT testing
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208588914952615&set=a.10205766371550794&type=3&theater
> ...



My Grandad was the works manager for the Lancia team in the seventies. One of my earliest motoring memories is being driven into the Blackwall tunnel in a competition spec Fulvia and the sound of the exhaust echoing back BBWWWWWAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 May 2020)

Drago said:


> My Grandad was the works manager for the Lancia team in the seventies. One of my earliest motoring memories is being driven into the Blackwall tunnel in a competition spec Fulvia and the sound of the exhaust echoing back BBWWWWWAAAAAAAAA!


Talking of noisy cars, my next door neighbour had a TVR Tamsin 390, it was like a Lancaster bomber taking off every morning, in a good kind of way


----------



## Phaeton (22 May 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I used to like these when I was a youngster, although I believe the engines were a bit naff and were nearly always replaced by the Rover V8 or something similar if anyone wanted to keep them.
> 
> View attachment 524043


Funnily enough I was looking at these last night, they seem to have jumped in price, possibly as more of them are dropping into the No MOT & Free VED bracket.

Dream car is a difficult concept, it depends on so many things, I've always wanted an old Beetle on the road, I've got one now, done a few hundred miles it'll be for sale next week, been there, done that, box ticked. Problem now is what next.


----------



## Drago (22 May 2020)

I could go for an Austin Gypsy or Champ. I've done the Land Rover thing, got that well and truly out of my system.


----------



## icowden (22 May 2020)

For me it'd be a toss up between the Tesla Y and the Tesla X. No question.


----------



## Phaeton (22 May 2020)

I'm getting to the point where no car would be my preferred option which is very sad


----------



## Gunk (22 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'm getting to the point where no car would be my preferred option which is very sad



you can probably see from my posts that I used to be absolutely car mad, these days I'm completely ambivalent to new cars, apart from a new Golf GTi I can't think of another new car I would actually buy with my own money. The thought of an electric car is utterly depressing, I'm pretty sure once I retire we will just go down to one car and that will something simple and modest, I've hardly used mine over the last couple of months.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Talking of noisy cars, my next door neighbour had a TVR Tamsin 390, it was like a Lancaster bomber taking off every morning, in a good kind of way
> View attachment 524092



I remember covering one of the Powertour (F3-GT) meetings at Brands Hatch back in 2001. Was stood next to Bobby Verdon-Roe's TVR Cerbera Speed 12 when it was fired up - it took several *days* for my hearing to return to normal.

That was one hell of a car - beautiful but totally bonkers...


----------



## Phaeton (22 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> you can probably see from my posts that I used to be absolutely car mad, these days I'm completely ambivalent to new cars, apart from a new Golf GTi I can't think of another new car I would actually buy with my own money. The thought of an electric car is utterly depressing, I'm pretty sure once I retire we will just go down to one car and that will something simple and modest, I've hardly used mine over the last couple of months.


i'm the same had 50 cars by the time I was 21, worked on them as a hobby all my life, I've sorted the Beetle & have now lost interest. I built several kit cars, sold my last one just before lockdown & bought one that I'd fancied for a few years, it's outside sat on axle stands I just can't be bothered. I did think last night, selling the Beetle, selling the kit, possibly selling R1200GS BMW as I rarely ride that, lump it together & with a bit of saving buy something nice but then I think I don't want that money tied up in a car.


----------



## macp (22 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> you can probably see from my posts that I used to be absolutely car mad, these days I'm completely ambivalent to new cars, apart from a new Golf GTi I can't think of another new car I would actually buy with my own money. The thought of an electric car is utterly depressing, I'm pretty sure once I retire we will just go down to one car and that will something simple and modest, I've hardly used mine over the last couple of months.


Over the last few years I have gone the same way but then we bought one of these. Its a Fiesta Vignale and loaded with kit but by god its a good steer. That little turbocharged 3 pot is an absolute gem and sounds lovely. Not a dream car but given me back a little of that driving enjoyment I once had.

Off track again sorry folks.


----------



## figbat (22 May 2020)

I’ve been lucky enough to have a go in a few ‘dream’ cars in some dream locations. Various Lamborghinis and Aston Martins are probably the most ‘desirable’. I loved every moment in all of them, but I don’t think I’d own any of them. With the possible exception of the V12 Vantage S - _that_ was a visceral experience!


----------



## Jenkins (22 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I remember covering one of the Powertour (F3-GT) meetings at Brands Hatch back in 2001. Was stood next to Bobby Verdon-Roe's TVR Cerbera Speed 12 when it was fired up - it took several *days* for my hearing to return to normal.
> 
> That was one hell of a car - beautiful but totally bonkers...


Do you want a road legal one of those as well? From Donington Park last year, converted from the race car and I think they'd installed a slightly less insane engine


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Do you want a road legal one of those as well? From Donington Park last year, converted from the race car and I think they'd installed a slightly less insane engine
> View attachment 524205



Aaaaaaaaah, now that's just the bees knees 

Some nice GT3 machinery contemporary to it behind it too.


----------



## Jenkins (22 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaaaaaah, now that's just the bees knees
> 
> Some nice GT3 machinery contemporary to it behind it too.


Part of a display to celebrate 25(?) years of the British GT championship.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

figbat said:


> I’ve always said that if the numbers went my way the first car I’d get is one of these:
> 
> View attachment 523785
> 
> Then would begin the long process of choosing the rest of the fleet.



And lo and behold...

There was one at the petrol station this evening when I went to fill up the car and get a couple of cans for the mower.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'm getting to the point where no car would be my preferred option which is very sad


Hence my Dacia!


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 May 2020)

But you cant really get them anymore and they will be super expensive where found.

Runner up would be...






But it doesnt exist anymore either. It was a concept car made by mazda that exploded into a ball of fire during a test lap. There was only one made


----------



## Gunk (23 May 2020)

Can I cheat and have one of these instead, Landamores Slipper Launch


----------



## Oldfentiger (23 May 2020)

OK, then I’ll cheat too 
https://images.app.goo.gl/QCc2bdupRkWETi1v8


----------



## Gunk (23 May 2020)

Now we’re talking!


----------



## Phaeton (23 May 2020)

Okay if we're into cheating, I'll cheat & put up what I would really prefer to a car.


----------



## Oldfentiger (23 May 2020)

Drove one of these beauties for the slalom at the 1989 Coppa Europa


----------



## Drago (23 May 2020)

I've never got to thrash any exotica, unless you count a full horse 600 brake Skyline as exotica, but for a few brief years I got to larrup around on public roads at daft speeds for work. IIRC 158 was my "record". After a spell of that you soon get this malarkey out of your system and start to appreciate cars for their other virtues. Damon Hill is of the same ilk - ex F1 world champion, famously drives a knackered old Audi A3 with 130,000 miles under its belt. Fast cars don't interest him at all.

Conversely, I love motorbikes, but sods law says I'm not a natural bike rider. My talents and training lie with cars, which is a bummer because they don't turn me on. one of lifes ironic twists of fate.


----------



## rogerzilla (23 May 2020)

A rust-free, factory restored one (Mazda actually do a factory refurb programme). All the UK ones are now rusted out, or welded. But it always comes back after welding. Japanese grey imports used to be the way to get a clean one (albeit undergeared; they have a lower final drive ratio due to the 55mph speed limit and some do 4100rpm at 70mph in top!) but they've dried up.


----------



## JPBoothy (23 May 2020)

icowden said:


> For me it'd be a toss up between the Tesla Y and the Tesla X. No question.


I'm not as well up on cars as I used to be in my younger days so no sniggering please as this is a genuine question.. Do Tesla make genuinely good cars or are they just the latest status symbol of the wealthy? They just seemed to appear as the new kids on the block (as does every brand at some time I suppose) from out of nowhere and then suddenly the motoring shows and magazines were raving about them.


----------



## Drago (23 May 2020)

I know several people who have them, and they all seem to like them, even though one of them confided in me that using the heater and lights halves the range. For the very limited mileage I do they would be perfect, but the expense is unjustifiable for me.

The other plus point - they're the only manufacturer of electric cars who's models consistently last well past 100,000 before needing new batteries. Supposedly their motor and battery technology is at least half a decade ahead of anyone else.


----------



## ruffers (23 May 2020)




----------



## Gunk (23 May 2020)

I’d be quite happy with the 504 Cabriolet recently restored on car SOS


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 May 2020)

Oldfentiger said:


> View attachment 524248
> 
> Drove one of these beauties for the slalom at the 1989 Coppa Europa


Stunning, just stunning....


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’d be quite happy with the 504 Cabriolet recently restored on car SOS
> 
> View attachment 524368


With that I completely agree. A simple classic. Style matters....


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 May 2020)

Oldfentiger said:


> View attachment 524248
> 
> Drove one of these beauties for the slalom at the 1989 Coppa Europa


Boat wise, the classic Fairey Huntress would make me a very happy Foodie....







or, her big bro, the Huntsman....


----------



## Drago (23 May 2020)

One of these maybe for me...


----------



## Phaeton (24 May 2020)

Drago said:


> One of these maybe for me...
> 
> View attachment 524386


I think this is more appropriate for you @Drago


----------



## Clouded Leopard (24 May 2020)

Just a Citroen 2CV. Great little car. Just fold back the canvas roof and stick your bike in with the front wheel poking out of the top.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 May 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Boat wise, the classic Fairey Huntress would make me a very happy Foodie....
> 
> View attachment 524370
> 
> ...


Every bit the equal of yer actual Continentals, but somehow a little lacking in their style, I always thought.

IIRC that bottom pic is of a guy who was a poster on Pistonheads called Huntsman. He's since sold it.


----------



## gbb (24 May 2020)

I sat here and mulled what car ?...and realised, I dont have a dream car.
Reading back, a couple reminded me, TVRs always did it for me, I like american muscle cars but I dont hanker after any of them deep down, I just appreciate their beauty or brutishness.
The only car I ever fawned over, genuinely fell in love with while I was looking for a new(not brand new) car was an Alfa 156 i think , something like a 2.4 JTD. The cockpit was out of this world, my eyes literally opened wide when I opened the door...then common sense, my old nemesis won over and I walked away...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 May 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> View attachment 524234
> 
> 
> But you cant really get them anymore and they will be super expensive where found.



You saw _Smokey & The Bandit_ as a kid too
I saw it at the cinema, when it was released (& I was 12)
(or '_Hoope_r'.....)

For the capacity of the engine, all the US regulations of the time, really strangled the engine, to about 180BHP??
The film cars were no doubt, highly modified - NASCAR specification engines? (& maybe manual transmissions too?)

Not sure if you've seen the Richard Rawlings ego show (Fast n Loud), but they renovated one for a challenge, it was a 2 parter, with a partial recreation of the film
Including Aaron, as Cletus, in a Kenworth W900, with 'bandit' trailer

There's also this place, that builds 'up to the minute' Trans-Ams & Firebirds


https://transamflorida.com/VIDEOS.htm

Is 550BHP enough??
https://transamflorida.com/1528.htm

I like how they term it '_Blocker'_
I'm sure you know why


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJu5e6IouDw


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 May 2020)

And, on a similar film car line...


Has anyone seen this, with Steve's grand-daughter
Plus, I think the other car is a Charger?

Note the green Beetle, in homage



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrSo9TR0V60


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Every bit the equal of yer actual Continentals, but somehow a little lacking in their style, I always thought.
> 
> IIRC that bottom pic is of a guy who was a poster on Pistonheads called Huntsman. He's since sold it.





Fab Foodie said:


> Boat wise, the classic Fairey Huntress would make me a very happy Foodie....
> 
> View attachment 524370



Fair comment, but IIRC they were originally designed as proper all weather race-boats rather than cool sunny day riviera cruisers....not that I’d refuse a Riva....


----------



## CharlesF (24 May 2020)

Clouded Leopard said:


> Just a Citroen 2CV. Great little car. Just fold back the canvas roof and stick your bike in with the front wheel poking out of the top.


I’ll go with the opposition, Renault R4, no need to fold back the roof. A brilliant car, the more you loaded it, the better it drove.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (24 May 2020)

CharlesF said:


> I’ll go with the opposition, Renault R4, no need to fold back the roof. A brilliant car, the more you loaded it, the better it drove.


Me too, on balance.


----------



## Drago (24 May 2020)

Perhaps an early Land Cruiser?


----------



## Phaeton (24 May 2020)

gbb said:


> I sat here and mulled what car ?...and realised, I dont have a dream car.


I think that is the problem, I have so many cars I'd like to own, but I then get fed up with them very easily & want something else. I bought this Beetle 4 months ago, always wanted one on the road, I've fixed all the faults, I'm seriously considering selling now, but if I do what do I get next? I fancy a MX5 then putting a turbo on as they are dog slow standard, a St Bernard not a Greyhound, but if I do that as I never drive fast on the road it seems pointless.


----------



## Drago (24 May 2020)

I quite like the new Jimny, although Suzuki are already killing it off.


----------



## JPBoothy (24 May 2020)

Clouded Leopard said:


> Just a Citroen 2CV. Great little car. Just fold back the canvas roof and stick your bike in with the front wheel poking out of the top.


As I get older my cars of choice seem to be the older too.. They have to be clean inside and out though. New cars just don't float my boat at all (honestly, no envy or lack of funds etc..) My rule of thumb is that if I could go into a showroom and buy an identical replacement 'if something had happened to mine' then that is far too common and boring for me. The more basic the better appeals too. I don't like unnecessary gadgets and sensors (I am happy to check my own tyre pressures and fluid levels) and if it is the right motor then I don't mind manual locks/windows either.


----------



## gbb (24 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I quite like the new Jimny, although Suzuki are already killing it off.


For the fun factor (certainly the older ones) they are great. We hired one (with a ragtop)in Greece years ago, doggy as you like and that allowed to use it as it was meant to be, a fun tool, to get places you shouldn't, just have fun.


----------



## Drago (24 May 2020)

The new Ineos Grenadier looks intriuging, and promises to be a better replacement for the original Defender. I suspect the price will put me off of chopping in the XC90 for one though.


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> You saw _Smokey & The Bandit_ as a kid too
> I saw it at the cinema, when it was released (& I was 12)
> (or '_Hoope_r'.....)
> 
> ...




I must admit that it wasnt much much later in my youth when i watched that movie. There was just something about the way the car sounded while idling that appealed to me so deeply. That low rumble  and yes - Ive seen the Richard Rawlings restoration.

I have seen so many rebuilds and restorations of the same cars on youtube but only in the USA - a lot of them seem to be barn finds or hobby-resto projects that get abandoned, left outdoors to rust because of the lack of time & money which is such a shame


----------



## MarkF (24 May 2020)

Think I might have a new dream car.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lancia-Aurellia-B24/202918798850?hash=item2f3ee72602:g:8okAAOSw1AZcryMi


----------



## Phaeton (24 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> Think I might have a new dream car.


Sorry I can't see that, it's more like a nightmare to me


----------



## Salar (24 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I quite like the new Jimny, although Suzuki are already killing it off.



Shame that, looked at the new Jimny in our local dealers when they came out, nice, until I was told it was virtually impossible to get one.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 May 2020)

Drago said:


> The new Ineos Grenadier looks intriuging, and promises to be a better replacement for the original Defender. I suspect the price will put me off of chopping in the XC90 for one though.


I'm intrigued too, but not sure how far they've got with it?

Likewise, the IBEX are wonderful vehicles, & very versatile builds
http://www.ibexf8.com/downloads/Brochure12web.pdf


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 May 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> I must admit that it wasnt much much later in my youth when i watched that movie. There was just something about the way the car sounded while idling that appealed to me so deeply. That low rumble  and yes - Ive seen the Richard Rawlings restoration.


Even back then, I wanted Jerry Reeds Kenworth W900 instead!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0OflL0INck


----------

